
Show HN: Prodoh a DNS to DNS-over-HTTP Proxy - poitch
https://github.com/poitch/prodoh
======
poitch
prodoh is a DNS proxy to allow DNS queries to be converted to DNS-over-HTTP.

I was using cloudflared but wanted a dedicated tool for doing this simple
conversion.

It is written in go to allow for easy and quick cross-platform support.

Find the source and binaries at
[https://github.com/poitch/prodoh](https://github.com/poitch/prodoh)

